# Anyone want a beer in bath?



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

Tonight like, cos I'm bored.  Around 8pm.


----------



## JLN88 (Aug 14, 2006)

im stuck in a rather tight hole at the moment so i won't be able to make it im afraid.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2006)

Damnation  I bet cyberfairy goes as well


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

cesare said:
			
		

> Damnation  I bet cyberfairy goes as well


her and t-breem are probably the only peeps about.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> im stuck in a rather tight hole at the moment so i won't be able to make it im afraid.



You should come, a bit of lubrication would do you good.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> her and t-breem are probably the only peeps about.



'snot fair


----------



## boozybirdie (Aug 14, 2006)

I read the title as anyone fancy a beer in the bath


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 14, 2006)

So did I.


<disappointed  >


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

Now there's an idea


----------



## snorbury (Aug 14, 2006)

so did I


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> So did I.
> 
> 
> <disappointed  >




So did I - was gonna say I usually prefer a glass of wine to a beer in the bath.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2006)

I might have a glass of wine in the bath   Or maybe some of the cider that I got at Borough Market on Saturday...












... and carried all around the Mela festie without drinking


----------



## astral (Aug 14, 2006)

I misread it as well.  Disappointed now.


----------



## poster342002 (Aug 14, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> I read the title as anyone fancy a beer in the bath


_I _read the title as anyone want a bath in beer!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 14, 2006)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> _I _read the title as anyone want a bath in beer!



Now that would be a waste of good beer.


----------



## snorbury (Aug 14, 2006)

I read WANNA REHAB BAYONET NITE?


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 14, 2006)

No takers?

awww.

Well, I'm off home now anyway.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 14, 2006)

<runs the bath>


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 14, 2006)

I wouldn't mind coming along-be nice to get some frothy goodness inside me..fancy coming to the Royal Oak fractionman?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 14, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> I read the title as anyone fancy a beer in the bath



so did i

and i'm from bath


----------



## SuburbanCasual (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't have a bath or any wine, I might have a can of stella in the shower later though.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm making headway into that cider btw


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 14, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> so did i
> 
> and i'm from bath



I read it as "does anyone fancy a bath in beer" and thought "what on earth does that have to do with this forum?"


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 15, 2006)

Well we drank perry in the end anyway, so the thread title is doubly misleading.


----------



## jayeola (Aug 15, 2006)

uber let down. 

<mopes and goes back to ...>


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 15, 2006)

I know a girl who loves drinking in the bath.  She finds it very relaxing.

She told me that there's nothing like a long stiff one down the back of her throat when she's all wet.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 15, 2006)

I have woken up with a big throbbing head


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I have woken up with a big throbbing head


Joke's over now.


----------



## buffalosid (Aug 20, 2006)

oh was just getting interesting !


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 20, 2006)

I did have a beer in Bath, well perry and I did indeed have a hangover, thus a throbbing headache in the morn but going to refrain from more innuendos


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2006)

We should do this again some time CF.

Mine's a large one.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 21, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We should do this again some time CF.
> 
> Mine's a large one.


 Going to be a few weeks I'm afraid-I'm in rainy cold windy Fleetwood at the moment thinking about whether to wander round the new Asda now or save it until I'm even more bored


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2006)

New asda 

You lucky girl.   I dream of visiting a new asda.  All I've got is a spa.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 21, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> New asda
> 
> You lucky girl.   I dream of visiting a new asda.  All I've got is a spa.


I'm dreaming of Asda now Stupid t'dream has locked me in Can't even resort to innuendos to pass the time


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 21, 2006)

Perhaps you could pick the lock on the back door and get out?

Squirt some lubricant into the slot, insert something long, thin and flexible. wiggle it about a bit then grab the knob and twist.  

That should get you through the back entrance in no time at all.


----------

